

Give me your feedback on my news site. - secgeek
http://newskicks.com
Hi All,<p>I have created a social bookmarking site entierly using drupal and available modules.please give me your feedback on what you like and what you dont like and how can i improve it.
======
davidw
\- Slow to load.

\- What's different about this than all the digg/reddit clones? I see you do
adsense sharing - you might want to make that more visible so as to attract
users. Is swapping out adsense id's like that allowed?

~~~
apgwoz
I was thinking the same thing. We're getting too much reinvention of the wheel
without new things like tires, studs and chains for traction. Jaanix
(<http://jaanix.com/>) is the only one I've seen recently that adds something
new to the table (or fixes what's broken about another site).

~~~
secgeek
yeah jannix is nice they have some unique features.but my site also has some
unique features like: 1)user can embed any video from all the video sites like
youtube,metacafe etc. 2)they can post images. 3)they can embed all the audio
files like mp3,rm,wav etc. 4)revenue sharing,no other site share its revenue
which is unique point in newskicks.com

------
shafqat
It loaded just fine for me. But I dont see anything that differentiates your
site. Also, UI is a bit underwhelming - too many ads everywhere.

On the other hand, I agree with davidw - the revenue sharing is potentially
interesting.

Either way, keep going and good luck?

